
wrong submission, ignore. - alanfranzoni
https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/xenial/stable/binary-amd64/Packages
======
alanfranzoni
If you're using apt.dockerproject.org as your docker-engine source, please
understand that docker 17.05 (edge version) was pushed in lieu of the stable
(17.03), make sure you don't accidentally update, and move your apt sources to
download.docker.com (new repos).

